# James Durham: "Never love that faith that leaves ... the heart just as it was before..."



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 14, 2019)

"Never love that faith that leaves the heart as a swine’s sty to lusts, that leaves it swarming with unclean and vain thoughts, or that leaves the heart just as it was before; or that faith, that only cleanses the outside, and does no more. Such a faith, however esteemed by man, will never be accounted for true saving faith before God."

"I do not, I dare not say, that believers will always discern this heart-purity or cleanness; but this I say, that true faith will set the man a-work to purify the heart, and will be making use of Christ for that end, not only to have the arm of the dominion of sin broken, but to have the soul more and more delivered from the indwelling power of it; and this will be the design that he will sincerely drive, to get the heart purified within, as well as the outward man. Inward heart-abominations will be grievous and burdensome to him, as well as scandalous out-breakings." From James Durham's 12th sermon on Isaiah 53, "72 Sermons on Isaiah 53."

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 4


----------

